# Uk dog show in October/November



## Diablesse (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello
I'm planning to come to England to show my whippet in end of October or beginning of November 
Any suggestion where I should go ?


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey, welcome to the forum.

Where are you going to be in England, or are you willing to travel anywhere?

You can find lots if schedules and entry forms on highampress.co.uk and fossedata.co.uk


----------



## Diablesse (Jul 17, 2012)

I will show only in England ,one week end , I heard that every show has a bug whippet entry?


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Whippets normally have large entries yes, especially at champ shows. Checkout higham press for the champ shows with whippet classes


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

The Midland Counties Champ Show 25-28 October in Stafford think the Whippets are on the Sunday the schedule is on Fossedata http://fossedata.co.uk/downloads/pdf/MCOU_OCT_12_Schedule.pdf

not my breed so dont know what the entry would be like


----------



## Diablesse (Jul 17, 2012)

Hello
thank you


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I show whippets and yes if you are planning on coming for a champ show the entries are every big usually well over 200 in total.


7th october south yorkshire champ whippet
21st october midland whippet champ show
28th ocotber midland counties
4th november north eastern whippet club champ show.

Midland counties is an all breeds champ show the others are whipet club shows.


----------



## Diablesse (Jul 17, 2012)

I was thinking to come to show October 21 
My dig is 3 year old male , no AKC champion yet 
Which class he should b entering 
Thank you so much


----------



## Diablesse (Jul 17, 2012)

Think you so much ,I have friends I can stay with


----------



## Diablesse (Jul 17, 2012)

The 28 is only whippets? Do you the judges?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Diablesse said:


> I was thinking to come to show October 21
> My dig is 3 year old male , no AKC champion yet
> Which class he should b entering
> Thank you so much


It would depend on what he has won. If he's not yet a champion I would put him in either limit or open just to be on the safe side. I don't have a schedule so I'm not sure what the qualifications are for limit.

I would suggest you join The Whippet Forum as that is for sight hounds the majority being whippets but they also have a lot of people who show and they will be able to advise you what classes you can enter your dog. As I said although I do show my whippets I only occasionally go to champ shows if they are near enough to travel to I tend to stick more to open shows. I've not been to a champ show this year in fact I've only been to 3 open shows and only took the whippets to 1 of them at the others I showed my iggies.


----------

